# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Peiling van de week: Ik heb nu al last van hooikoorts

## Leontien

> Door de relatief hoge temperatuur op dit moment, kunnen hooikoortspatiënten nu al last krijgen. De eerste hazelaars en uitheemse elzen komen namelijk al in bloei, wat problemen kan veroorzaken voor mensen die allergisch zijn voor de pollen van deze bomen.


nu.nl

Heb jij op dit moment last van hooikoorts? Of heb je er gelukkig nog geen last van of heb je er nooit last van.

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------

